# New boat needs curtains



## jwconnelly (Jan 27, 2007)

Well, if ya'll remember I sank my boat about a month and a half ago in the bay. I picked up my new boat yesterday. I got a 23 foot chapparel cuddy cabin with a 200hp mercury. the only downfall with the boat is that it has no curtains. I was hoping someone here could recommend somebody that does a real good job for a guy on a budget.

thanks
john


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

I'll bite. How did you sink your boat? I need to know what not to do.


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38715


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

*Wow JWC!*

That is one heck of a story and one scary picture. Did you ever find out why it sank? My brother has had problems with the bellows on his I/O and it takes on water, thankfully not to this degree. 
Did the insurance hook you up with the new boat?


----------



## jwconnelly (Jan 27, 2007)

The seam behind the rubrail failed. That is why it sank. Progressive did me really good and had me a new boat in 9 days. Not to bad of a deal. New boat is really nice.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Try...*

S & S Marine in Norfolk. They might be able to help you: (757) 588-1950


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

*Seam behind rubrail failed?*

I've never heard of that before. Is that kind of problem common? You're lucky you caught it in time to call for help. And lucky you have a good insurance company.


----------

